# كيفية حساب طاقة انتاجية في اليومية



## مبتدئ1 (16 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يا اخوتي عندي موضوع مهم وابحث عن الاجابة وهو:

ادا كان لديك منتج وهدا المنتج يمر بعدة مراحل تصنيعية وكل مرحلة لها سرعة وطاقة انتاجية مختلفة 

كيفية حساب الطاقة او السرعة التي يمر بها المنتج كاملا مع الدكر حساب الفاقد في الوقت بين كل عملية وعملية 

الرجاء المساعدة

وشكرا


----------



## محمد فوزى (17 يونيو 2007)

تحياتى اخى :
اولا المنتج لا بد ان يمر بمنظومه تصميميه شامله لخطوط الانتاج بحيث تحقق المنظومه الانتاج المطلوب فى خطة الانتاج بطريقه اقتصاديه دون هدر فى التكاليف المختلفة من عماله وماكينات وطاقة 
ثانيا لابد ان يكون زمن المحطات الانتاجية كلها متساوى وهو = عدد الوحدات/ فترة زمنيه
ثالثا هناك 4 عوامل تحكم فى العملية الانتاجيه وهى العامل man والماكينه machine والخامه material وطريقة التشغيل method وهى التى نستخدمها لضبط الانتاجية للوصول تساوى زمن المرحلة بمعنى التحكم فى كل عنصر بالزيادة او التقليل لتحقيق الزمن المطلوب
رابعا : الطاقة الانتاجية للمرحلة هى اكبر عدد من المنتجات للمرحلة فى الساعة او اليوم
الطاقة الانتاجية للمصنع هى اكبر عدد من المنتجات للمصنع فى الساعة او اليوم
ملحوظه : يمكن ان تكون الطاقة الانتاجية لمرحلة اكبر من غيرها فاذا اردنا زيادة الانتاجيه رفعنا طاقة المرحلة الاصغر عن طريق التحكم فى العناصر السلبق ذكرها واذا اردنا خفض الانتاجيه كذلك
ازجوا ان اكون وصلت الى ما تريد وشكرا


----------



## مبتدئ1 (23 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

احب اشكرك اخي الكريم محمد فوزي على المعلومات القيمة... واود تدكيرك ان المعلومات اتي دكرهتها 

هي كيفية التحكم في الطاقة الانتاجية وليست حساب الطاقة الانتاجية ..اكرر شكري لك


----------

